# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  People's experiences with obe4u induction techniques 2019

## luffy28

Hi,
The last time I asked about this method I was oversleeping. It's the exact opposite this time around instead of oversleeping I undersleep especially when awakening. When I try to do step 2 I end up undersleeping/staying up because of excitement. Is there a way to suppress this or go to sleep normally. I also take a med called Clozaril and when I take one med when trying this technique I end up undersleeping (1 100mg) when I take two I can sleep for 12+ hours (2 100mg). 

This is the free version I'm using the paid version which I can talk about once I get a reply.



Thanks.

----------


## dolphin

I assume the excitement is coming from focusing on the end result. Try to redirect your attention to what you are going to do after an awakening. Know exactly what you are going to do upon experiencing an awakening. Once the plan is set, just wait for an awakening to carry out your plan.

----------


## luffy28

> I assume the excitement is coming from focusing on the end result. Try to redirect your attention to what you are going to do after an awakening. Know exactly what you are going to do upon experiencing an awakening. Once the plan is set, just wait for an awakening to carry out your plan.



That's probably why I stay awake. Also, Raduga has a practical alarm. What should my thoughts be in order to go back to sleep?

https://obe4u.com/instruction-practical-alarm-clock/

These are the points where he talks in it.

1:00

1:22

1:42

2:04

2:27

3:10

Thanks.

----------


## dolphin

It says in step 2, "After 3 to 50 minutes of being awake, go back to bed and concentrate your attention on how you will perform cycles of indirect techniques upon each subsequent awakening in order to leave your body (the same as experience a lucid dream) and implement your prepared plan of action."

When going back to sleep, think about what you're going to do after an awakening. Once you know what you're going to do, just wait for an awakening to carry out your plan. While you're waiting, you can think about anything that doesn't keep you awake.

----------


## luffy28

> It says in step 2, "After 3 to 50 minutes of being awake, go back to bed and concentrate your attention on how you will perform cycles of indirect techniques upon each subsequent awakening in order to leave your body (the same as experience a lucid dream) and implement your prepared plan of action."
> 
> When going back to sleep, think about what you're going to do after an awakening. Once you know what you're going to do, just wait for an awakening to carry out your plan. While you're waiting, you can think about anything that doesn't keep you awake.



The difference in the paid version is that he tells you for step 2 (or after) to think about doing your activity rather than separating. An example of this could be if I wanted to play with star wars technology instead of separating do that (visualize it) then after that if it doesn't work separate (I've been using the sex technique and the alien abduction technique). I'm not sure how to use the levitation technique or standing up or rolling out.

If you (or anyone else) have any suggestions on how to use the levitation technique / standing up / rolling out please post it here. 

After that, you then using cycling techniques.

My practice 

is doing the plan (star wars technology)

then sex technique then exit (imagining walking down a hall in my college)

then if that doesn't work alien abduction technique (then imagining walking down a hall in my college)

I've been trying to use the practical alarm (in place of awakening automatically) and either it hasn't played all night long or I get too excited and end up staying up during it. The first cue could come (around an hour in) and I'll stay up for that amount of time or throughout the whole thing. Any advice on how to stop this?

Thanks.

----------


## ZenLD

> The difference in the paid version is that he tells you for step 2 (or after) to think about doing your activity rather than separating. An example of this could be if I wanted to play with star wars technology instead of separating do that (visualize it) then after that if it doesn't work separate (I've been using the sex technique and the alien abduction technique). I'm not sure how to use the levitation technique or standing up or rolling out.
> 
> If you (or anyone else) have any suggestions on how to use the levitation technique / standing up / rolling out please post it here. 
> 
> After that, you then using cycling techniques.
> 
> My practice 
> 
> is doing the plan (star wars technology)
> ...



Simply imagine that you are rolling, levitating or standing up the bed without moving a muscle. Really try to feel it. If it does not work then cycle.

You also need to treat the "activity" and techniques as the same thing. I recommend switching few of your techniques to focus in different sensations (sight sound touch.. etc) 

The most important thing is to remember to do the technique right when you wake up. Do you? If you forget for a moment still try to do the technique, it might still work.

Maybe count sheep if you cannot relax. 

Hope that helps

(activity = more DEILD seperation= more AP, in bed - 
reading on SSILD and DEILD may help)

----------


## luffy28

> Simply imagine that you are rolling, levitating or standing up the bed without moving a muscle. Really try to feel it. If it does not work then cycle.
> 
> You also need to treat the "activity" and techniques as the same thing. I recommend switching few of your techniques to focus in different sensations (sight sound touch.. etc) 
> 
> The most important thing is to remember to do the technique right when you wake up. Do you? If you forget for a moment still try to do the technique, it might still work.
> 
> Maybe count sheep if you cannot relax. 
> 
> Hope that helps
> ...



I wanted to ask how to do I levitation while in another position other than lying on one's back?

Thanks.

----------


## ZenLD

> I wanted to ask how to do I levitation while in another position other than lying on one's back?
> 
> Thanks.



You mean like on your stomach? 

I think you can imagine you are floating from your stomach like if you are swimming. Or even maybe imagine doing a push up without moving your arms. 

If it's on your side rolling is probably much easier to imagine. 

Hope that helps

----------


## dolphin

The idea is to expect your body to levitate. It's all in the mind. 

Just tell your body to go up while trying to expect it to do so.

----------


## luffy28

> You mean like on your stomach? 
> 
> I think you can imagine you are floating from your stomach like if you are swimming. Or even maybe imagine doing a push up without moving your arms. 
> 
> If it's on your side rolling is probably much easier to imagine. 
> 
> Hope that helps



I usually lie on my right or left side (on my ribs) I rarely if ever lie on my back or stomach when I sleep.

Is there a way to visualize levitation from these points of view?

Thanks.

----------


## luffy28

I also wanted to ask should I use the techniques that Raduga gives within just this tutorial?

https://obe4u.com/how-to-lucid-dream/

Or could I use these techniques?

https://obe4u.com/astral-projection-guide/

The reason I'm asking is that instead of awakening after 6 hours I was going to go to sleep for 1 to 2 hours and then stay up for 3 to 5 hours.

Would this work?

Thanks.

----------


## dolphin

> I usually lie on my right or left side (on my ribs) I rarely if ever lie on my back or stomach when I sleep.
> 
>  Is there a way to visualize levitation from these points of view?
> 
>  Thanks.



You could imagine your bed throwing you up into the air.

You could use the techniques the in astral projection link. It says "The techniques detailed in this guide may be used both with a direct method of entering the phase state (astral projection + lucid dreaming + OBE) without prior sleep, and with an indirect method performed upon awakening."

----------


## luffy28

Would it work if I woke up after 1 to 2 hours of sleep and then stay awake for 2 to 3 hours? The reason I'm asking is that every time I try to awaken after 4 to 6 hours I end up staying awake and not being able to go back to sleep. Would the technique work if I did this instead? I was talking to a guy on YouTube who has 20+ years experience with ld and he said it's better to make up your own technique instead of follwoing someone elses. Is this a good idea (my own technique / variation)?

Thanks.

----------


## dolphin

The technique could still work if you did what you mentioned. It could work for any awakening.

It's a good idea to follow your own technique/variation. It can't hurt and it might help. Try it and see what happens.

----------


## luffy28

> The technique could still work if you did what you mentioned. It could work for any awakening.
> 
> It's a good idea to follow your own technique/variation. It can't hurt and it might help. Try it and see what happens.



Yeah, I'm also going to try the free version (the link I gave) instead of the paid version (which I bought the book). The reason why is that it's simpler than the paid version. Also, the paid version causes me to overanalyze. I have multiple copies of the free version printed out and it's simpler. I remember back in 2014 having a lucid dream that was intimate with a woman. I got it to work back then and there wasn't any of the extra stuff like these

https://obe4u.com/instruction-practical-alarm-clock/

Thanks.

----------


## luffy28

I tried doing it (sleeping for 1 to 2 hours then awakening). I didn't remember what happened other than I went back to sleep / was kinda up / still excited. Tonight I'm going to try awakening 4 to 5 hours before my usual awakening time to see if I can get a tired effect. I just did it (the 1/2 hour awakening) to see how tired I would be.

Thanks.

----------


## luffy28

Hi,
I'm practicing the practical quest on obe4u's sister site called project Elijah. I wanted to know I tried to set the practical alarm from my phone and it didn't awaken me at all. I'm trying to play two alarms at once with the 2nd alarm being 20 minutes ahead of the first one. These are the notes I made. Is the timing right? The points for the first alarm (like 1:00 meaning one hour) are the cue points in the practical alarm that are supposed to awaken the user. Any help / advice? 

Thanks.

1:00

1:22

1:42

2:04

2:27

3:10

practical alarm 2 times

example 1:07

set the 2nd alarm at 20 mins each one beyond regular alarm / regular alarm starts a 1:07 - 21:07

40:00

1:00:02

1:22:00

1:44:00

2:07:00

2:40:00

----------

